# Nissan Micra brakes



## Longretired (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a 1991 Micra Auto with 1.0ltr MA10(?) engine. New brake were fitted about 6 months ago. Now when starting first thing in morning when I get to brake from gently at no more than 5MPH the rear nearside rear wheel locks and skids on gravel drive before going on main road. After this no more problems for the day. Weather / temperature, or whether handbrake is left on or not overnight does not seem to matter. Tried swopping rear drums, replacing the balancing valve, all to no avail. Garage mechanics (?) have washed their hands of the problem. Can sometimes go for up to a week without problem, then happens daily. Also cant find out if Micra brake shoes are paired, ie leading/trailing shoes in case two leading or trailing shoes have been fitted in one drum. All suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

Did they replace the drum hardware kit completely? Maybe they lost one spring and just threw one of the old ones on in hopes you wouldn't notice. easy way to check is to jack up the car, and check the springs and then compare it to the other side, see if everything looks the same/the same age.


----------



## Longretired (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Pete2.0. Doubt that local garage in Ireland would have replaced anything but the bare minimum ie "set of rear brake shoes". As there are normally two springs in each drum, are they the same or is ther a top spring and a bottom spring? My Haynes manual is woefully short of detailed info. Will have a look at each drum.


----------



## mainliner (Jun 27, 2009)

Leading and trailing shoes are different - the trailing shoe has a large pivoting plate for attachment to the handbrake linkage.

I've just overhauled my rear brakes. They're the most complicated drum brakes that I've ever come across! Lots of fiddling required for re-assembly! I can quite understand why a 'back street' garage wouldn't bother to do the job properly.

There are 3 springs. An upper and lower, and one that attaches vertically to the automatic adjuster.


----------

